

HBase: A Google Bigtable clone (new opensource project) - toffer
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2007/07/hbase-google-bigtable-clone.html

======
staunch
I wonder what the rationale is for not releasing stuff like BigTable and GFS?
Yahoo or Microsoft wouldn't want to use it, just because it'd be embarrassing.
Are they afraid of helping the startup that will eventually crush them?

